# Mail order shrimps



## foxfish (16 Aug 2010)

Hi guys, i am looking to restock my my tank, can anyone recommend a good mail order service?


----------



## PM (17 Aug 2010)

Most shrimp species are available from forum members here, what are you after?


----------



## foxfish (17 Aug 2010)

Not sure really?
I bought 5 x tiger shrimps about 6 years ago, they multiplied to over 100 but there numbers have dwindled recently to about 20.
I think this is down to food supply as my tank is now virtually devoid of the algae!
The issue is the remaining shrimps have no colours or stripes - so I thought something with some colour would be nice.
I need to do a bit of reading first though as I would like to pay a little more attention towards the creature feeding!
I live in Guernsey but the post normally only takes one day from the South of England & two from the North.


----------



## PM (17 Aug 2010)

Well if you want to rejuvenate your tigers, you might want to introduce some new tigers in there (six years of inbreeding can't do much for the species).

And then you could get something to coexist with them? Like Cherries, Yellows, Snowballs etc.

That's what I'd do.

First post here for what you want, and if not then search for Rare Aquatics on ebay.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mr. luke (18 Aug 2010)

Have a look at 1a wirbellose and interaquaristik (or something like that)


----------



## a1Matt (18 Aug 2010)

Searching google for 'garnelen shop' will bring up lots of German shops selling shrimp.
Most will post to the UK. Delivery time can be as short as 48hr, so is quite feasible.
Their prices and choices are far better than that of the UK....


----------

